# Milking a alpine/pygmy cross in the future



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

A few questions

Does anyone have this mixture?

Does anyone get good millers through this breed?

How big do they get?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't say how big because that can be anywhere from the Pygmy size to the Alpine size. Where the good milking will come from is the Alpine and the Pygmy will take away from it so only time will tell.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

So far they are bigger than a pygmy, so I can only hope they will take after the alpine.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

If they get the butterfat from the Pygs, the milk should be very rich.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

That will be nice.


----------

